# Droid 2 Global from Verizon on T-Mobile any way?



## Timmer1992

Is there any i can use this phone that is for verizon but since it has the sim card cant i somehow use this phone with t-mobile? i heard of people getting a sim unlock code from verizon and then using the phone. I am willing to pretty much do anything i need to to get this to work.


----------



## x13thangelx

Sim unlock and baseband unlock and you would be set. Not sure how to do either though. Theres an updated kernel patch somewhere around here for the baseband unlock users though (the unlock has to be done on the 2.4.290 baseband and then if you update it patches it).


----------



## Timmer1992

x13thangelx said:


> Sim unlock and baseband unlock and you would be set. Not sure how to do either though. Theres an updated kernel patch somewhere around here for the baseband unlock users though (the unlock has to be done on the 2.4.290 baseband and then if you update it patches it).


Thanks for the prompt reply, but i literally am not even sure if that was english xD. Guess this might be out of my reach. unless you have some kind of pointer for where to start xD. keep doing what you do, i love your work


----------



## Blunderbuss

The first step is to get the SIM unlock code from Verizon. This allows you to use non-verizon SIM cards in the phone, though other US carriers (t-mobile included) will still be blocked- it's an unlock mainly for global users. The next step is to do the baseband unlock, and there is a great thread for that on this forum...though I can't seem to find it. Anyway the process for doing the baseband unlock is to SBF to .229, root, install clockwork recovery, then flash the baseband unlock zip (which I can upload if we can't find that thread). Once you've done that, the way to get to gingerbread is to flash ONLY the gingerbread kernel (also in that missing thread), not do a real update, and then to restore a nandroid backup of someones stock .668 gingerbread (you can make your own if you're on gingerbread, or use someone elses). Then you have a working gingerbread d2g, except using the unlocked .229 (froyo) baseband, which has been US carrier unlocked. I have personally done this and have tested that T-mobile does work. The whole process is no harder than flashing a rom, really, and I would be glad to assist if necessary, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## x13thangelx

Googled a little and this should get you what you want.

SBF to 2.4.290 (apparently 2.4.330 also works)
root and install the D2Bootstrap
boot into CWR
flash this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
then follow this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8326-d2g-gingerbread-hack-for-us-band-unlockers/ to get to gingerbread


----------



## Timmer1992

x13thangelx said:


> Googled a little and this should get you what you want.
> 
> SBF to 2.4.290 (apparently 2.4.330 also works)
> root and install the D2Bootstrap
> boot into CWR
> flash this: http://dl.dropbox.co...Unlock_v2.0.zip
> then follow this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...band-unlockers/ to get to gingerbread


Okay so i used this tutorial followed the instructions should the phone just work from here out? because i cant seem to get it to do anything


----------



## Spn7

Things like: "SBF to 2.4.290 (apparently 2.4.330 also works)
root and install the D2Bootstrap
boot into CWR" might as well be in Mongolian for me to understand.

Does anyone know a service where I can send my phone to have the work done?
I've tried to contact "Unlock All Cellular" but their website is very confusing and I can't get a straight answer if they can or cannot unlock the GSM bands.


----------



## Spn7

Things like: "SBF to 2.4.290 (apparently 2.4.330 also works)
root and install the D2Bootstrap
boot into CWR" might as well be in Mongolian for me to understand.

Does anyone know a service where I can send my phone to have the work done?
I've tried to contact "Unlock All Cellular" but their website is very confusing and I can't get a straight answer if they can or cannot unlock the GSM bands.


----------



## joeblow789

If you have $100 burning a hole in your pocket, google "Team Black Hat". Not sure if they still offer the unlocking service since you can now do it yourself, but they probably do.


----------



## recall

Hi visit http://www.theunlockarena.com/motorola-droid-2-global/rs16wp9/ to unlock your Motorola droid 2 global from verizon network .here they ask you the imei number of your mobile .then at last they deliver you code to unlock your mobile.


----------



## beh

this topic is covered in
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25828-instruction-files-on-how-to-un-bricked-rooted-and-band-unlock-droid-2-global-with-629-rom/
There are some updated instructions later in the thread, that no longer require you to make a nandroid backup, or do two root procedures.
Now that .629 is rootable (presuming that you have 629, if not there are other threads that are even easier), you can simply flash the older froyo sbf, bricking the phone. Then flash 629 with ezsbf style CD (in my signature), and then root the phone. Then just install droid 2 bootstrap, and flash the unzip found in the link I gave above.


----------

